# Escribir en memoria USB usando PIC



## Givanni_Bismark (Mar 1, 2006)

Hola, nesesito saber dos cosas por separado.

1) ¿es posible conectar una memoria usb (PEN DRIVER, Memoria flash o como le llamen) a un PIC con puerto USB, hacer que el PIC me genere un archivo texto y lo guarde en la memoria USB. y poder luego desconectar mi memoria usb, y visualizar el archivo en cualquier computadora.?

tambien si es posible leer la memoria USB por medio del PIC y visualizar este archivo en un display de texto

2)¿es posible iniciar una pc desde una memoria USB, en esta debe estar instalado algun sistema operativo digamos win XP?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Aunque esta no es mi area, las respuestas a tus preguntas ya las han contestado en los foros, utiliza el buscador.

De todas formas te voy a dar una respuesta corta a tus preguntas:

1. No se puede porque un PIC no puede funcionar como maestro.

2. Si es posible, siempre y cuando el computador tenga la opcion de arrancar desde el USB.

Saludos.


----------



## ilpancho (Jun 13, 2006)

Buenas, 
A que te refieres cuando decis que  un pic no puede funcionar como maestro?


----------



## kepelotas (Jun 14, 2006)

La comunicacion por USB es maestro esclavo, esto es uno pregunta otro responde. 

Las llaves USB como la mayoria de los dispositivos perifericos son esclavos y lo normal es que sea un PC el maestro.

El puerto Usb que incorpora el pic de momento y que yo sepa solo se implementa como esclavo


----------



## ilpancho (Ago 7, 2006)

De   tomos modos,  y solo a nivel de curiosidad,  alguien sabe como es que se escriben en la memoria usb?  las direcciones,  formato etc.


----------



## Willington (Ago 8, 2006)

buenas:

si realmente quieres aprender esto, el mejor sitio seria
aca 

http://www.usb.org/developers/devclass_docs/usb_msc_overview_1.2.pdf

ahi esta la especificacion en el kernel de linux esta la implementacion ...

seria interesante hacer esto, por ejemplo hasta se podria construir un reproductor MP3, un duplicador de datos, un data logger de gran capacidad, etc.


----------

